# Deleting a post?



## hambone1950 (Jan 1, 2013)

My ipad was acting up earlier....or I was too hung over to use it correctly ....but I wound up posting the same comment 5 times.....duh.
I went to edit thinking I could delete the extras but it seems that is not an option. Is there not a way to delete a post?


----------



## boykjo (Jan 1, 2013)

When you delete a post it doesn't remove it from the thread, what you end up with is the message "This message has been deleted by___________". It takes a Moderator or an Administrator to physically remove the thread from the thread.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 1, 2013)

where is it?


----------



## hambone1950 (Jan 1, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> where is it?


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133252/pork-of-the-pacific-northwest

right heah !


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 1, 2013)

I took care of them, Thanks!


----------

